# Eigenen Homeserver



## Dead (18. Oktober 2004)

Ich möchte mir gerne einen eigenen Homeftp Server einrichten.
Hab mir ne Dynamic DNS von http://www.dyndns.org geholt
Nun wollte ich bei meinem Router das ganze mal eintragen.

Bei Domainname muss ich meinen Namen eintragen: bei mir MarkusVogl@...
Bei Name und Pw den Namen von meinem Account von dyndns

So weit bin ich auch gekommen.

Doch jetzt habe ich das Problem wenn ich mir das LOG anzeigen will das da die Meldung kommt Account ist not enable.

Doch wie kann das sein

Name und PW stimmt und Domainname auch.

Muss ich da noch was freischalten oder so


Und wie richte ich mir denn dann ein

Hab zwar die Anleitung bei Tutorials mir schonmal angeschaut doch werde da net schlau.

Es sieht so aus, das ich 4 Rechner habe die in nem Netzwerk sind mit automatischer IP vergabe. (bei uns zuhause)
Muss ich jedem Rechner ne feste IP zuteilen damit der Homeftp bei meinem Rechner geht?

Bräuchte da ne anleitung wie das wirklich geht


----------



## Sinac (18. Oktober 2004)

Redest du jetzt von deinem DynDNS Account oder was?
Also ich werde aus deinem Thread nicht so gnaz schlau, sorry   
Auf jeden Fall musst du bei DynDNS einfach nur den Dynix Client runterladen und ihn mit Username und Passwort aufrufen und schon aktualisiert er dein IP-Adresse auf deine Dyn-Domain.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

